# Kultura > Muzika shqiptare >  Kompozitorët shqiptarë

## Alban

Qka mendoni per kompozitor shqiptar edhe cili eshte ma i miri sipas juve me falni nese e kom harru ndonjte te futi ne list si do qoft ju mund te jepni mendimin tuaj?

----------


## Davius

*Nexhat Mujovi-Wirusi* , per mua eshte me i miri...

PS: E perkrah lal edhe pse e kam kojshi se hmmm  :buzeqeshje:  (hajgare eshte kjo)...

*Wirusi eshte the BESTTTT*

----------


## Alban

sipas mendimit tim wirusi eshte mbret i muzikes shqiptare...

----------


## Nice_Boy

Ilir Berani osht nr1 per mua personalisht po mendoj..

----------


## Il_principe86

Hej keni haruar nje kompozitor te rendesishem te muzikes sone shqipetare klasike qe eshte profesori i nderuar Thoma Gaqi, qe ka bere dhe  qe vazhdon te bej akoma vepra te medha ne muziken tone.

----------


## c.Ronaldo

Wirusi eshte numer #1, ai eshte super kompozitore dhe ai qe muzikes shqipe i jep teper vlera te mirefilta arti.

----------


## mendi9

tju kujtoj kengen hena dhe yjet dashurojn

----------


## Alket123

Me 45% tani kompozitori me i degjuar qenka "Nexhat Mujovi-Wirusi ". Kush eshte ky?

----------


## Alban

> Me 45% tani kompozitori me i degjuar qenka "Nexhat Mujovi-Wirusi ". Kush eshte ky?


Nexhat Mujovi-Virusi eshte antar dhe shpiriti i grupit Elita 5 po ashtu edhe kompozitor i gati te gjith kengetareve dhe ka studion e tij nder me te kompletuar ne ballkan PRO SOUND...

----------


## MiLaNiStE

una votova per arditin  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Lunesta

Me i miri eshte Genti Lako, te cilin ky rrypi se ka futur fare ne liste.

----------


## MUZIKANTIX

Kush Eshte Per Ju Kompozitori Me I Mire Sot Ne Shqiperi?

----------


## megiru

Kompozitori me i mire per mua ne Shqiperi eshte GENTI  LAKO. Te tjeret jane me kot s'ka ku te shkoj. per mua eshte i vetmi qe ben revolucion ne muzike, qe sjell tendenca dhe ecen perpara. te tjeret kane mbetur akoma tek festivalet e xhaxhit Enver. une per vete e kam fiksim fare. I adhuroj kenget qe ben. Keni ndonje info per te???????????????

----------


## Basi

Per mua kompozitori qe ia vlen te permendet dhe qe ben muzike artistike eshte ALFRED KACINARI DHE SHPETIM SARACI. :i qetë:

----------


## megiru

ueeeeee, sa kot ja ke fut. na thuj ndonje kenge te hajrit qe kan bere ore

----------


## miki_al2001

mua me pelqen valentin veizi.

----------


## Edmondii

GENTI LAKO yep




just my 2cent worth

----------


## megiru

bravo Mondiiiiiii. Pse nuk ka bere kenge yll bote??? Te thote ndonjeri nje kenge qe s'eshte gje. Megjithese e keqja ketu eshte qe kengetaret kur kendojne nuk ijapin detajet e kenges dhe asnje se merr vesh kush fshihet pas saj

----------


## Lunesta

genti lako i mire sidomos me ato konget qe i bo erandes (te cilen edhe e ashtuja..). po me i miri ka qen tish daia.

----------


## megiru

te jesh i sigurt qe eranden nuk e ashtuja. Ka nje vit qe eshte lidh me nje goc qe s'eshte eranda. Nuk thua shyqyr?? Eranda ishte si moma vet

----------

